# Probiotics shown in studies to help with IBS pain



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

*"Alteration of intestinal microflora is associated with reduction in abdominal bloating and pain in patients with irritable bowel syndrome."*"...This study was undertaken to see if patients with IBS have an imbalance in their normal colonic flora, as some bacterial taxa are more prone to gas production than others....CONCLUSIONS: The results of the study indicate that the administration of Lb. plantarum with known probiotic properties decreased pain and flatulence in patients with IBS." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum*"A controlled, double-blind, randomized study on the efficacy of Lactobacillus plantarum 299V in patients with irritable bowel syndrome."*"...RESULTS: All patients treated with LP299V reported resolution of their abdominal pain...CONCLUSIONS: LP299V seems to have a beneficial effect in patients with IBS. Further studies on larger cohorts of patients and with longer duration of therapy are required in order to establish the place of L. plantarum in the treatment of IBS."http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum*"Lactobacillus and bifidobacterium in irritable bowel syndrome: symptom responses and relationship to cytokine profiles."*"...RESULTS: For all symptoms, with the exception of bowel movement frequency and consistency, those randomized to B infantis 35624 experienced a greater reduction in symptom scores; composite and individual scores for abdominal pain/discomfort, bloating/distention, and bowel movement difficulty were significantly lower than for placebo for those randomized to B infantis 35624 for most weeks of the treatment phase. At baseline, patients with IBS demonstrated an abnormal IL-10/IL-12 ratio, indicative of a proinflammatory, Th-1 state. This ratio was normalized by B infantis 35624 feeding alone." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum*"Inhibitory effects of Lactobacillus reuteri on visceral pain induced by colorectal distension in Sprague-Dawley rats."*"...CONCLUSIONS: Oral administration of either live or killed probiotic (Lactobacillus reuteri) inhibited the constitutive cardio-autonomic response to colorectal distension in rats through effects on enteric nerves. These data may provide a novel explanation for beneficial probiotic effects on visceral pain.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum*"Probiotics in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome."*"...Pain score in different abdominal locations after treatment decreased in probiotics groups A and B 42% and 49% versus 25% (P < 0.05) in placebo group after 14 days and 45% and 49% versus 29.5% (P < 0.001) after 28 days....In conclusion, short-term therapy with Lactobacillus plantarum LP 01 and Bifidobacterium breve BR 03 or Lactobacillus plantarum LP 01 and Lactobacillus acidophilus LA 02 may be considered a promising approach for IBS therapy."http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum


----------

